# So, um, where's my Mainstage 2.2?



## Dennis Nedry (Sep 20, 2007)

[deleted]


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Nothing to do with Mainstage but it happened to me with Aperture. Except they sell it now for 1/3 the price in the App Store that I paid for the disc version a few months prior. The only thing I can tell you is that at some point (date) is the cutoff no matter when that happens someone will be unhappy. They just had to make a decision and they made it.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

This is the same move that made many clients of Pixelmator unhappy... It does seem odd that Apple couldn't (or couldn't bother to) find a way to make that migration easier.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

CubaMark said:


> This is the same move that made many clients of Pixelmator unhappy... It does seem odd that Apple couldn't (or couldn't bother to) find a way to make that migration easier.


+1,000,000 If they can and know to use Software Update for Aperture in my case why can't they give me credit in the Mac App Store and also for iLife '11 that came out before being added to the App Store. At least they could do this for Apple applications.

Sorry for hijacking Dennis.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> +1,000,000 If they can and know to use Software Update for Aperture in my case why can't they give me credit in the Mac App Store and also for iLife '11 that came out before being added to the App Store. At least they could do this for Apple applications.
> 
> Sorry for hijacking Dennis.


You still get iLife updates via Software Update do you not?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> You still get iLife updates via Software Update do you not?


I do. But not through the Mac App Store. Which is where everything is going. And the Mac App Store is delta updates now, so would like to take advantage of that.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi there,

I have no answer, but I would call Apple and lay out your thoughts politely and maybe they'll provide an app store credit or something.

Good luck,
Keebler


----------

